# The Most Manly Fountain Pen



## A.Russell

What is the most manly fountain pen on the market? Short of actually having hair, what pen would have the most impressive presence? The man's man's pen. Not something a lady would keep in her purse.

My question us on appearance, irrespective of price. 

I've heard the Shaeffer Heritage described as a man's pen. Are there any others.


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Russell

How about this Omas 360?










Or this Kaweco?









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaytaylor

Mont Blanc 149

Sheaffer PFM

Danitrio Densho




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichieP

Easy question. You're looking for either a Rotring 600 or a Levenger L-Tech.
To be clear, I'm not actually _recommending_ the L-tech (I have the rollerball version, but I wouldn't want a fountain pen with this heavy, plus I am dissatisfied with the cap), but it is definitely as manly as is possible for a pen to be without looking like something from a gag gift shop.
I haven't handled a Rotring 600 myself, but I have not heard anything about it having the same cap problems as the Levenger (the L-tech cap won't stay screwed on, and it is even worse about staying posted [not that you would _want_ to post a pen that massive]). On the other hand, the Levenger can be had for much cheaper.
I don't have any pics, but you will find lots if you google it.


----------



## goodguy

Mans pen is only one

Montblanc 149!!!

Its BIG, impressive and classy!!!


----------



## Nishant

The MB Writer's Ed pens are some of my favs ... 

Here is one of mine.. 

Cheers
nishant


----------



## 00Photo

Visconti **** Sapiens. It's made from LAVA! it has bronze accents, a titanium piston filler, and a 23k Paladium flex nib.


----------



## akh-horus

00Photo said:


> Visconti **** Sapiens. It's made from LAVA! it has bronze accents, a titanium piston filler, and a 23k Paladium flex nib.


I LOVE the looks of that pen. Talk about class


----------



## turban1

you may wish to peruse the discussions on the Visconti **** S. at FPN (f pen network). i got scared off it by reports of leakage. otherwise it's so attractive.


----------



## akh-horus

I am going to try and get my hands on one but cheaply. Will be ball point not fountain.


----------



## Packleader

A.Russell said:


> What is the most manly fountain pen on the market? Short of actually having hair, what pen would have the most impressive presence? The man's man's pen. Not something a lady would keep in her purse.


Option #1: Any pen made out of a bullet. ;-)

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## Uwe W.

Packleader said:


> Any pen made out of a bullet.


I'd consider them to be more novelty than writing instrument. I think I had one once, I forget its calibre, but it wasn't very comfortable to write with.


----------



## andy_s

Rotring 600.


----------



## Packleader

A.Russell said:


> What is the most manly fountain pen on the market? Short of actually having hair, what pen would have the most impressive presence? The man's man's pen. Not something a lady would keep in her purse.


Option #2: *Schrade Tactical Fountain Pen

*


----------



## Packleader

00Photo said:


> Visconti **** Sapiens. It's made from LAVA! it has bronze accents, a titanium piston filler, and a 23k Paladium flex nib.


Thanks for posting this. It might end up being the first pen that I've paid more than $10 for.


----------



## akh-horus

Schrade are selling on amazon for like $24....


----------



## paracord

Montblanc 149 is the king. Here it is with other "manly" things made by Colt, Omega, and Microtech |>|>|>


----------



## Code4

How 'bout the Chiseled IM?

http://www.amazon.com/Parker-Chisel...office-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1327355999&sr=1-1


----------



## Packleader

akh-horus said:


> I am going to try and get my hands on one but cheaply. Will be ball point not fountain.


+1


----------



## goodguy

Actualy I forgot one more pen

Sheaffer PFM.
PFM stands for "Pen For Man"
Yes they actualy made back in the 60's a pen that was called Pen For Man.
Its a nice big chancky pen with the famous Snorkel filling mechanism and Sheaffer amazing inlaid nib which is considered by many to be one of the best nibs ever made.
I had few PFM, I had the Mark III and Mark V and they are excellent pens!!!

Here is a picture of the pen from the PenHero Site
In the first picture the pen is the fatter one in the bottom of the picture.


----------



## hswjr

Mont Blanc Hemingway of course


----------



## heb

I too love the looks and feel of this fountain pen. I tried one out at last year's Atlanta Fountain Pen show. It felt luxurious but unfortunately, its ink flow was like Niagara Falls; practically flooded the paper. How does yours write?

heb



00Photo said:


> Visconti **** Sapiens. It's made from LAVA! it has bronze accents, a titanium piston filler, and a 23k Paladium flex nib.


----------



## heb

Hello,
Now you are talking about the best looking fountain pen ever made, period. You are a lucky person. How does it write?

heb



hswjr said:


> Mont Blanc Hemingway of course


----------



## 00Photo

heb said:


> I too love the looks and feel of this fountain pen. I tried one out at last year's Atlanta Fountain Pen show. It felt luxurious but unfortunately, its ink flow was like Niagara Falls; practically flooded the paper. How does yours write?
> 
> heb


It depends on the ink. With thinner inks the flow is fast and furious. To me it is "just right" with both Visconti Blue and J. Herbin 1670 Rouge Hematite. It still writes wet but I like wet writers as you need less pressure to write then. I use only Rhodia paper and find very little feathering no matter how wet a stroke I pen.


----------



## Monocrom

Parker Duofold Greenwich. 

(Not in terms of weight, but in terms of looks.)


----------



## goodguy

heb said:


> Hello,
> Now you are talking about the best looking fountain pen ever made, period. You are a lucky person. How does it write?
> 
> heb


Hi heb

want to know how the Hemingway writes ?
I owned 3 Hemingway and wrote 2 reviews of them, I hope you will enjoy them.

Montblanc Hemingway LE-review - The Fountain Pen Network

MB Hemingway vs MB Dumas - The Fountain Pen Network


----------



## heb

Hello goodguy,
Thanks for the information. Apparently, you and I are not the only people who like this LE. I can remember seeing some of these for sale (also the Hemingway ball point pen) in the very early 90's. They were expensive then, of course, but no $3800!

You said "...red and black.."; believe it or not, the ones I saw were more like burnt orange and a deep chocolate brown, like the ones in your pictures. I admit to 
being slightly color blind in the red/green harmonics or something like that (seriously).

heb



goodguy said:


> Hi heb
> 
> want to know how the Hemingway writes ?
> I owned 3 Hemingway and wrote 2 reviews of them, I hope you will enjoy them.
> 
> Montblanc Hemingway LE-review - The Fountain Pen Network
> 
> MB Hemingway vs MB Dumas - The Fountain Pen Network


----------



## goodguy

heb said:


> Hello goodguy,
> Thanks for the information. Apparently, you and I are not the only people who like this LE. I can remember seeing some of these for sale (also the Hemingway ball point pen) in the very early 90's. They were expensive then, of course, but no $3800!
> 
> You said "...red and black.."; believe it or not, the ones I saw were more like burnt orange and a deep chocolate brown, like the ones in your pictures. I admit to
> being slightly color blind in the red/green harmonics or something like that (seriously).
> 
> heb


Glad to be of help.
If you need any more info on a MB pen just let me know.
I owned many of them and wrote many reviews on them.


----------



## ZIPPER79

Hey mister,

A manly pen is one used by a man, irregardless of size, color, material used.


----------



## 00Photo

Even this one?


----------



## Monocrom

Awww . . . My little niece would love those.


----------



## David Woo

Sailor King of Pen is a monster, way tougher than my MB149.


----------



## Monocrom

Retro51 makes a manly-looking fountain pen. And, definitely reasonable prices.


----------



## nuovorecord

00Photo said:


> Even this one?


You'd need to be pretty secure in your masculinity to write with one of those. So maybe there's a case to be made?


----------



## Packleader

While many of the pens posted on this thread are quite stylish, many may qualify as "gentlemanly".

I'm sticking with the OP's criteria of a pen than no woman would want to carry in her purse.

With that in mind, I present *Option #3*:


----------



## Packleader

I actually laughed out loud! Good job. :-d


----------



## nuovorecord

Packleader said:


> While many of the pens posted on this thread are quite stylish, many may qualify as "gentlemanly".
> 
> I'm sticking with the OP's criteria of a pen than no woman would want to carry in her purse.
> 
> With that in mind, I present *Option #3*:
> 
> View attachment 630302


Didn't know Sly could write. ;-)


----------



## jaytaylor

I'd of thought a Sly designed pen would look more like this -










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

There actually is a pen from Retro51 that looks like that crayon. Sly didn't design it though.

Screw writing. In half his films, Sly can barely speak. There was actually a great monologue in the last Rambo movie in which Rambo explains the pathetic state of what the world has become. It was beautiful. But Sly felt that it wasn't in keeping with Rambo's personality, so it was edited out of the film.


----------



## Cursor

I like my Pelikan M805. Seems pretty manly to me.


----------



## David Woo

nuovorecord said:


> Didn't know Sly could write. ;-)


He just makes an "X"


----------



## Seiko_Licker

Without a doubt, the most manly fountain pen that comes to my mind is the Visconti **** Sapiens - you could throw that pen in a fire, and the only harm that would come to it is the feed melting. The body and nib would be fine.

And if the normal pen isn't manly enough, check out the Limited Edition Mazzi version - with an erupting volcano hand painted on for good measure.


----------



## Packleader

00Photo said:


> Even this one?


I'm afraid that these pastel pens don't qualify. :rodekaart

The OP explicitly requested a pen without hair.

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## Packleader

seoulseeker said:


> Without a doubt, the most manly fountain pen that comes to my mind is the Visconti **** Sapiens - you could throw that pen in a fire, and the only harm that would come to it is the feed melting. The body and nib would be fine.
> 
> And if the normal pen isn't manly enough, check out the Limited Edition Mazzi version - with an erupting volcano hand painted on for good measure.


Ditto. Scroll up to see pictures of the Bronze Age version of the Visconti **** Sapiens posted by 00Photo.

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## 00Photo

Here's my Favorites:
Visconti **** Sapiens, Sailor Professional Gear, Pilot M90, and a Rhodia Pencil.


----------



## kenls

I'd have to say I like my Yard-O-Led Retro Grand


----------



## Gary123

There is no "most". Almost any large and heavy pen would fit this category. I have the Waterman Edson and the Montblanc Diplomat, I think they fit the bill.

Here is beauty at Joon New York, at the top of the page. Bought it and should receive it in a few days. I don't see woman wanting to carry this.

Spring Specials At JOON New York


----------



## D N Ravenna

Gary123 said:


> There is no "most". Almost any large and heavy pen would fit this category. I have the Waterman Edson and the Montblanc Diplomat, I think they fit the bill.
> 
> Here is beauty at Joon New York, at the top of the page. Bought it and should receive it in a few days. I don't see woman wanting to carry this.
> 
> Spring Specials At JOON New York


Interesting Visconti. I'd be curious to hear from you about the two resevoir filling system.

Dan


----------



## Uwe W.

D N Ravenna said:


> Interesting Visconti. I'd be curious to hear from you about the two resevoir filling system.


I've heard it's a real pain to clean; personally I'm a little dubious about its need. I like changing inks often so it wouldn't be for me, and if I want to carry a LOT of ink I just take along a Kaweco Sport that I've converted to an eyedropper.

I might as well toss the TWSBI Micarta into this thread. It's size is decent - enough anyway to make it manly - but the real macho making element is its industrial-like material and massive nib.

















For perspective I should mention that I have fairly large hands, and although it works posted, I prefer to use it without the cap mounted.


----------



## Gary123

D N Ravenna said:


> Interesting Visconti. I'd be curious to hear from you about the two resevoir filling system.
> 
> Dan


i just got it and this is one beautiful pen. Much nicer than in the picture. It is a large pen, which I like. I will post a thread in this section to let others know about this great price, even though it is still not cheap. The pen comes with a water tight container about the same size as the pen that allows one to carry extra ink along on a trip.

The pen has a rather large ink capacity between the two reservoirs. The purpose for two reservoirs relates only to travel by air. Before your flight, you can discharge the smaller reservoir (closest to the nib) into the larger reservoir in order to prevent leakage during flight. The larger reservoir is able to do this because it does not completely fill when the pen is initially filled with ink. This design results in a smaller reservoir feeding the nib which, when it runs out, you then open the plunger (with tip down) to refill the smaller reservoir and then close the plunger.


----------



## Gary123

Uwe W. said:


> I've heard it's a real pain to clean; personally I'm a little dubious about its need. I like changing inks often so it wouldn't be for me, and if I want to carry a LOT of ink I just take along a Kaweco Sport that I've converted to an eyedropper.
> 
> ..........


I have another Visconti with the same fill mechanism. I don't find it difficult to clean, you expel the ink, then draw and expel water a couple times. I wonder why you heard that. I will say that the mechanism takes a little strength and finesse to operate. And you must be patient because it draws ink slower than you would think. If you pull the pen out of ink bottle too soon, you hear a slurping sound as the reservoir fills with air. The principal advantage of this mechanism is a truly large ink capacity, and a different sort of mechanical system for filling - for those who like mechanical things. But it is basically no different than any other fountain pen with converter if you want to change inks: you dump, rinse, then fill with your ink of choice.


----------



## D N Ravenna

That's pretty cool system. As I jsut sprung for a Platinum Maki-e style fountain pen, I am going to have to rely on my snorkel and vacumatic to keep me going. 

I would like to hear more once you have had a chance to write with it some.

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## Uwe W.

Gary123 said:


> I wonder why you heard that.


I'd read it in a few threads on FPN.

I fly fairly often and have never had any problems with a fountain pen leaking. Simply keeping the nib up is all it takes.

Enjoy your new pen.


----------



## Monocrom

Uwe W. said:


> I'd read it in a few threads on FPN.
> 
> I fly fairly often and have never had any problems with a fountain pen leaking. Simply keeping the nib up is all it takes.
> 
> Enjoy your new pen.


It helps quite a bit if the fountain pen is either completely empty or completely filled with ink. A partially full F.P. is a big culprit of leaking in a pressurized cabin.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

my Lamy AL-Star ... super trusty, inexpensive and great every day writing Fountain Pen.


----------



## salduchi

I had a Dunhill Carbon Fiber Sentryman that was very manly. I just purchased this Namiki Sterling, I mean Dragons are always manly


----------



## nuovorecord

David Woo said:


> He just makes an "X"


With this, no doubt.


----------

